# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Για θέματα που αφορούν όλα τα είδη κατοικίδιων πτηνών >  Όταν συνδυάζουμε εμβόλια καταπολέμησης ασθενειών πουλιών,δημιουργούμε νέες ...

## PAIANAS

http://translate.google.gr/translate...ed=0CC0Q7gEwAQ

http://southburnett.com.au/news2/201...bird-diseases/

----------


## lagreco69

Σωστος!!!! Νικο σε ευχαριστουμε!!!

----------

